# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Iva Su Noleggio Auto

## FRANCESCANEN

Salve, 
la detrazione IVA al 40% è applicabile anche sul noleggio dell'auto? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

Senz'altro. 
saluti   

> Salve, 
> la detrazione IVA al 40% è applicabile anche sul noleggio dell'auto?

----------


## Atsit

Ma non c'è un caso in cui l' Iva è detraibile al 100% ???
E il costo in quale misura è deducibile? 
Esempio: un rappresentante di commercio che noleggia un autocarro(e quindi non devono essere rispettati i limiti massimi di costo che si riferiscono alle autovetture) deduce l'80% del costo e detrae totalmente l'Iva?
O nel caso di un amministratore di un'impresa, sia che il noleggio si riferisca a un'auto(quindi rispettando i limiti massimi di costo), sia un autocarro, deducibilità costo e detraibilità Iva integrali/totali? Secondo quale principio?

----------


## matteo_parma

Buongiorno,
per quanto riguarda l'IVA relativa ad un'auto aziendale data in uso al dipendente, si detrae l'importo al 40&#37; oppure in questo caso vige un'altra aliquota? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

La fattispecie dell'uso promiscuo al dipendente dell'auto aziendale vale solo ai fini delle imposte dirette, non quindi ai fini Iva. 
ciao   

> Buongiorno,
> per quanto riguarda l'IVA relativa ad un'auto aziendale data in uso al dipendente, si detrae l'importo al 40% oppure in questo caso vige un'altra aliquota? 
> Grazie

----------


## matteo_parma

Vuol dire che tratto l'IVA sul noleggio di quest'auto come se fosse una qualunque auto aziendale detraendola al 40&#37;? 
Per quel che riguarda i costi di manutenzione, riparazione, ecc. dell'auto a noleggio, come viene trattata l'IVA? 
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Vuol dire proprio questo. 
Stessa sorte per l'Iva sui costi di manutenzione, riparazione, ecc. dell'auto a noleggio. 
saluti   

> Vuol dire che tratto l'IVA sul noleggio di quest'auto come se fosse una qualunque auto aziendale detraendola al 40%? 
> Per quel che riguarda i costi di manutenzione, riparazione, ecc. dell'auto a noleggio, come viene trattata l'IVA? 
> Grazie.

----------

